# 10 weeks old tomorrow and ears are still floppy?



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Will this puppy's ear ever stand? I actually counted up from her birth date and I realized she is 10 weeks old tomorrow. This concerns me because her ears are still very flopped and so are two brothers'. Do you think this means her ears will never stand? Here she is for those that didn't see her in my last thread:



















This is the other puppy I have the option of getting, but she is just under 5 weeks and her head is not quite as perfectly apple shaped as the one I posted above:



















I'm confused. I don't know what to do.  The first puppy's parents both have erect ears, as well as the second's. I really like the looks of the first puppy's parents better than the second's. It's just the ear thing. Please don't judge me for this. I just really love Chihuahuas for their big batty ears and hope that mine would have those signature ears.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

YES they will stand. Give 1/8 teaspoon of vitamin c powder, 1/8 teaspoon of knox unflavored gelatin, 1/8 teaspoon of bonemeal powder and 1/8 teaspoon of crushed egg shells if you are worried, but there is no crease in the ear and the ear is not bent directly at the head so they WILL stand. You can even tape them if you'd like but it won't take more than 2-5 days to get them up with the tape.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, flippedstars. I was actually hoping you'd be one of the people to respond since I saw you talking about taping floppy ears on some other old threads. How should I tape them? I've seen recommendations of just sticking breathe right strips inside the ears. Or is it better to use masking tape with a thick triangle cut piece inside the ear for support, then tape wrapped around the ear, and then a bridge of tape between both ears to pull them into an upright position?


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Caitlin,

Go with your gut feeling  Both pups are adorable! But, I do understand you want what you want in your puppy...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, Mary. I appreciate it. I can't figure out what my guts wants, lol.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with flippedstars. 

She suggests a half a breathe right strip. She likely has more elaborate taping ideas.

I guess one way to decide is to ask yourself if you did have to choose (and you likely will not have to on the ears) which would be most important to you-head shape or ears up. 

Only you will know the answer to that although I'd believe flippedstars answer.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Did flippedstars weigh in on which of the two pups she would select?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Penny's ears weren't up until about 16 weeks. Ears can go up and down with teething as well. 

8 weeks:









16 weeks or so:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, Karen. Thank you for the opinion and advice. She did not tell me which puppy she'd prefer.

Right now, in the city I live in, their are actually "champion" bloodline puppies with very nice pedigrees for sale. They were put up today. I am considering going down to check them out. They will cost $600 more, but all ears are up and they have nice heads, plus backed by nice bloodlines. My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy for spending so much on a dog, but they are good looking pups.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey, Missy. See, Penny's ears are up a lot more than this puppy's, though. This puppy's ears are pretty far down. They haven't picked up a whole lot since birth.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd PM flippedstars. She picks show pups so she would be a great help picking out a quality pet.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope at 9 weeks:









At 11-12 weeks:


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Ember's ears didn't stand up for a really long time. She was probably around between 14-18 weeks before they began to perk up. Her ears at that age, which is when we got her, were exactly like that pup's.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hope's ears were definitely more erect than this puppy's by 9 weeks. I have asked the breeder if she could just take one final picture of the puppy from a front view before I send her my deposit. I also asked if her ears had started to perk up at all.

Savannah, that gives me hope. Thank you for telling me that.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I have PMed flippedstars as well. She certainly seems to know what she's talking about, so hopefully she can give me a more in depth answer.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Ears can go up until 10 months of age.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You need to stop over-thinking! The blue fawn pup's ears will go up, if they don't on their own you can tape them. It is completely NORMAL for Chi pups to have floppy ears at this age! She will have bigger ears than the red puppy.
The new puppies are nice, but not $600 nicer than the others. If she is going to be a pet it doesn't really matter about Champions in her bloodline.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

the ears on both of my pups didnt go up until they were done teathing.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, girls. I needed to hear this. The breeder also wrote us back and said her ears should go up between 12-15 weeks, and that she's sold six other puppies from previous litters from the same parents, and all having standing ears to this day. I will trust her and everyone else and just get her. I worry too much about stupid things. If need be, I'll stick some breathe right strips inside her ears for support.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Stella took the words right out of my mouth. I agree.
Good luck Caitlin, I'm so happy you are getting closer to having your pup!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, LS. I just sent my deposit for her. I'd be lost without you girls!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Thank you, LS. I just sent my deposit for her. I'd be lost without you girls!



Oh WOW!!!  Congrats!!! That is wonderful, excellent choice! She will be the envy of the entire Sweden!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Make sure to buy a lot of chew toys and bully sticks for her, to help strengthen that ear cartilage.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

OMG, excellent! Can't wait to see more pics of your new furbaby!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, girls! We'll be picking her up on Friday I'm pretty sure. Yep, I have 20 bully sticks stocked up and ready for her already! Will also be feeding her some raw chicken wings each week so she can get a work out chewing on the bones.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Yay! So you get her Friday? That's just 2 days, how excited are you?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm super excited! I've been waiting and preparing for so long. I'm just a little nervous, though. I want to make sure I do everything right!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> I'm super excited! I've been waiting and preparing for so long. I'm just a little nervous, though. I want to make sure I do everything right!




You sound to me like a very responsible and caring person, I'm sure you will do
better than fine. Just in case, do you want to go over the so called "preparation"?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

LS, this is what I've prepared:

She's going to be indoor potty trained, so I have bought puppy pads, a crate, and a playpen. The crate will be inside the playpen (always open) with a pad in the playpen for her to use when I'm not home or available for whatever reason. When I am available, though, I will be placing her on her pad every 45-60 minutes to let her go potty, and of course after meals, rough play, and waking up from a nap. In the evening we'll move her crate into the bedroom and she'll sleep in there with us, with open access to a potty pad next to her crate throughout the night.

I have bought her Acana Grasslands kibble, and I'll feed her 3-4 times a day. I plan on moistening it up a little to entice her and help ease digestion. I will also replace a few meals a week with some chicken wing, so she gets the dental benefits of raw.

As much as I'm desperately wanting to take her outside already, I have read that I should wait until she gets her last set of shots at 12 weeks, so I will have to wait 2 weeks until we can venture outdoors. But when she is able to go outside, I'll be taking her outside daily, and most likely almost everywhere we go in public that she is allowed. I want to make sure she gets a lot of interaction with people and other dogs.

She also has some toys, treats, and bully sticks to keep her busy and to help her strengthen her ear muscles and build up cartilage. If her ears don't show signs of going up by 12 weeks, I'm probably going to try to help her out by using breathe right strips as have been suggested to me a few times.

Hmmm, I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, and I'm not sure exactly how much Acana I should feed her each meal. I've read that they need a lot less of it at a time than they would with other kibble. Do you know if two tablespoons at each meal three to four times a day would be enough? Or should I give her more? Or is that too much? I'm not sure of her weight yet, but I know she's a smaller Chi puppy.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds pretty good Caitlin. Just remember to puppy proof your home(nothing 
on the floor, wires hidden, stairs blocked off, etc.) And find a vet as well. As 
for Acana, up to 6 months you can feed her as much as her heart desires. After
that twice per day should suffice, and give a bit less than what the bag
suggests for her weight, unless she is super active then you can follow the
feeding instructions. Every dog is different depending on activity level, so you
will adjust it accordingly by her needs and body image. Meanwhile your bigger
problem might be her not eating enough, due to the stress of a new environment, etc. 
Do you have some Nutrical just in case? Try to make sure she eats every 3
hours hours though, you don't want her to get too used to the sweet Nutrical
and start ignoring her food, it is only for avoiding Hypoglycemia in case she is
refusing to eat or showing signs of lethargy. Also she will cry a lot the first
few nights, make sure you leave her in her crate, do not baby her, you make
sure she is fed, went to the bathroom, had some play time and you leave her
in her crate at night, until her next meal & potty break. The crying will be
unbearable, but it will stop, it is important that you don't let her train you.
Treat her as a big girl, and this will make her a more confident puppy. And
of course don't forget to enjoy every second, because they sure do grow 
too fast!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yay! The countdown until Friday begins! I'm so excited for you. I am certain you will be 100% delighted with her, she is perfect. Is she going to be Parsley?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, Sherri! 

LS, our home is puppy proofed. We have a tiny apartment so there's not a whole lot of space to cover. I'm not even going to give her free roam of the whole apartment for the first couple of weeks. She'll pretty much be limited to the living area and the bedroom at first.

I do not have any Nutrical but I do know what it is and have heard it mentioned a few times here. Where can I buy it? I guess I will check the pet supplies store tomorrow, but they kind of suck. I've noticed Sweden tends to not have anything that's normally available in the US/UK. :foxes15: Do vets usually have it? We went to visit a puppy at the beginning of last month that had been to the vets for malnutrition and not eating, and the vet just gave her glucose water and wet food. No mention of Nutrical.

And yes, I know not to baby her if she's crying in her pen. I know that only makes them think they're going to get attention if they behave badly. No worries there!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't wait to post pics for everyone, Stella. She will be our little Parsley, I'm pretty sure. I think it's a funny name because I've never heard of any other dog named Parsley and it has a cute ring to it. I really like food-related names, and this one seems to be the most uncommon I could think of that still sounded like it could fit as a dog's name. But I'm totally open to name suggestions! I might even make a thread and post her picture to see if people have some neat name ideas for her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Thanks, Sherri!
> 
> LS, our home is puppy proofed. We have a tiny apartment so there's not a whole lot of space to cover. I'm not even going to give her free roam of the whole apartment for the first couple of weeks. She'll pretty much be limited to the living area and the bedroom at first.
> 
> ...



The vets here do carry it, but in Sweden who knows. You can add a tiny bit
of sugar to her drinking water instead. It does not take much to give her that
little extra energy. The most dangerous time is up to 11 weeks in general, you
should watch her closely for signs up to about 16 weeks. If you do see signs
of lethargy and she has not eaten in a while, you can rub a tiny bit of honey
on her gums. You can also help by leaving food available when you are not
home, and feeding her before you leave as well.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for the tips and info, LS. I'll add a little sugar to her water if I can't find any Nutrical. She will be just over 10 weeks when he pick her up.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

You ca also give her al little bit of yoghurt every day. About half a table spoon. 
I was told the calcium and other stuff inside the yoghurt can help the ears to stand up.
A friend of us breeds cairn terriers and does this with puppies who have floppy ears, longer than the others.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! I will add some plain yogurt to my grocery list for tomorrow.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I wouldn't stress about her ears going up. Ax had his up in his 3 week puppy pic and they never ever went down but his ears are very much on the small side (which i'm so happy about otherwise the breeder would have kept him). Chloe has HUGE ears! Hers took ages to stay up, they were up and down at all hours of the day and night from 8 weeks but didn't stay up until about 14 weeks. Your puppy will probably just have ears on the bigger side so it will take longer to get them up. Her parents both have standing ears so its very likely that she will too.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for asking ghis question!!! 
Ok... After reading this entire thread..... I am nervous that Chloe at 14 weeks still has floppy ears.... At what age would you be concerned that your puppy still has floppy ears?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I would say if you're concerned, give her the things flippedstars recommended on the first page. I just went to the store and bought gelatin and plain yogurt that I'm going to give my puppy. I also bought breathe right strips and medical tape which I'm going to place inside her ears to give them the extra boost.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Olivias ears where just like that. Her ears didnt fully stand until she was 12wks old. Some just need a little more time then others. The boys ears where standing when i got them at 8wks, but Olivoas didnt until she was a little older. Your pup in question looks very promising that her ears will stand. The base of her ears are not creased like a Labradors ears are. *


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I honestly (and don't mean any disrespect) would not be so focused on the ears and I also don't think I'd be putting tape and sticky stuff in a little pups ears.. but that's just me. 

I think her ears are seriously going to be fine, she looks like a normal average 9 week old baby! I had a short coat who had ears that curled backwards!! at 6 weeks of age when I got him (of all things) and honestly? his ears ended up huge! and perfectly straight.

My husband used to joke that they were satellite dishes!
I think you should just bring your new baby home tomorrow and love on her  Don't worry yourself over this ear business.


----------



## DApple (Mar 15, 2012)

Yup, my little Apple's ears were VERY floppy (not just a little bent at the tips) all the way up to 16 weeks and just like that it shot straight up! They were so floppy that they looked like they would never go up but you just never know!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, girls. I appreciate it. I'm going to feed her the formula that flippedstars suggested anyhow just to help her out a little in case she needs it. I think if her ears aren't standing by 12 weeks or at least showing signs of starting to stand more, I will try the breathe right strips. If they really bother her I will take them out and forget it.

By the way, Mandi, I'm trying to convince my boyfriend into letting me name her Olive by telling him he can call her Livy like you do Olivia. He really likes Livy, so it might work!


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I only have used Breath right for one of my girls at 7 1/2 weeks old, I put them on on Sunday, the day after she arrived, her ears were up on Tuesday, it's like magic.  But you can massage the ears to help to boost the ears up too. I heard the ears can go up and down while teething. I haven't experienced that with my Chis though.

I have a Yorkie puppy who is 5 months old, her ears go up and down these days but I can see the movement with her trying to stand them up. I don't risk the chance and I masking tape the ears together (as breathe right don't work on her ears with all the fur). 

I am sure yours will stand up and it's so cute.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Glad to hear that breathe right strips worked for you! All of the responses here are making me way less stressed about her ears. I mean, I'm going to fall in love with her no matter what, I would just really like her ears to be up so I don't have to explain to everyone that yes, she's a real Chihuahua. Plus I just love big Chi bat ears!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Yay she is adorable. Don't let the ears bother you. Holly's were up early but then went down on one side when she was teething then they are up again. One of her litter mates ears were not up when I got Holly but they are now.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Kristi/flippedstars is showing the next few days so if she didn't get back to you that is why. 

I have used the breath right strips with success. Just be sure to "round" the corners where you cut so they don't irritate the skin. Press them on so they don't have any wrinlkles (may take a couple tries) & press firmly so they stick really well. I've had one strip last 2 days before but typically they don't last more than a day. Kristi also gave me the idea with my latest pup to cut a bandaid in half & double up the sticky sides & use that instead of the breath right stip. I tried this & it seemed to irritate the ear more than the breath right strip did so I stuck with that & after a week ear was up.

Saying that...she is young & I am sure her ears will go up w/o an issue. There is no proble with wanting erect ears....that is a huge Chi trait!! Floppy ears are cute but I'm a big fan of big perky ears.  The stripping doesn't hurt them at all...and if in correctly won't bother them at all either. Good luck--your new baby is beautiful!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, Heather! I am going to use the breathe right strips since I bought some. I was going to use some medical tape over them as well for extra support so maybe they'll stay on a few days longer. Flippedstars recommended using eyelash glue as well to put them on, so I'm going to look for that tomorrow. 

The breeder also told us that she has had 6 other puppies from previous litters from the same parents, and they all have standing ears today. She said we could expect the ears to go up between 12-15 weeks, so maybe her pups are just late bloomers when it comes to their ears. I'm still going to give her the extra boost the with supplements flippedstars recommended and by using the breathe right strips, just to be sure.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> By the way, Mandi, I'm trying to convince my boyfriend into letting me name her Olive by telling him he can call her Livy like you do Olivia. He really likes Livy, so it might work!
> 
> 
> > Olivee would be a great name for her!! :thumbleft:


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Catlin, I have read on this thread that it doesn't bother them to have the ears taped, but please give your baby a week to adjust to her new home. Maybe by then the ears will stand up. Please, do not do it as soon as you bring her home. She will be totally stressed, without having her ears taped

Give your little girl time to adjust to her new environment. And have a lot of fun with her in here puppy stage, because that moment is gone before you know it..

Regiina and Timmy


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, don't worry, Regina. I don't plan on taping her ears immediately. I wouldn't do that to her as soon as she gets here. I don't want her to hate me. I will give her at least a week before I try to use the breathe right strips on her ears. Possibly even more if her ears are showing positive signs of standing on their own. Might not even have to use them at all.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd also wait a few days before starting her on the formula I suggested too - mix it all up together and start her with 1/8 of a teaspoon twice a day before working up to more...but lol really, her ears are going to stand.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay, flippedstars. I will wait a few days then. I'm glad you really think they are going to stand. Makes me feel good! I'll love her either way, I just want to make sure if there's a way I can help her to get them stand that I don't miss the opportunity before it's too late.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh I am so late on these threads.. =( But we have internet back now. =) Just wanted to say THANK YOU for seeking out a reputable breeder. Although I understand if one just wants a "pet", papers do not matter; but it's the ethics of breeders only breeding these 'pet dogs' (i.e. not improving the breed.. no health tests... etc.) and the fact that less breeding in general is a good goal to help pet overpopulation. Show breeders usually have their 'pet' pups usually at a reduced price on a spay/neuter contract. They may have limited registration, but you'll still get the pedigree showing that it's LINEAGE was made of good, conformed dogs. There are SO many varieties of chihuahuas, and even some with 'perfect' parents don't always look the same as adults. These are actual LIVES we're talking about though... and even if BYB's were wiped out because everyone started buying from reputable breeders, there would always still be plenty who looked unique. So, $600 more for a dog from a good, reputable breeder would be well worth it knowing all they have to invest to do it properly.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

The puppy we are getting is not one of the ones that cost $600 more. We are getting the girl with the flopped ears. She is $1600 (going to be that plus a little over $100 to travel to her) and the other puppies were $2300. Her mother has papers but her father doesn't. The breeder has had 6 other puppies from the same two parents in previous litters. The little girl is of course up to date on vaccines, microchipped, vet checked, etc. She unfortunately just doesn't have the pedigree on her father's side to prove her lineage. She'll be 10.5 weeks when we get her, so I'm glad the breeder is keeping her longer than the minimum 8 weeks because she is small. The parents are both hers and they live at the home, so we will get to see them. She sounds like a good breeder. Even though the puppies are small and the parents are small, she did not advertise them as "mini" or "teacup," which I thought was a very positive sign.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

No one else seemed to mention this so I will add that I think that when a chi pup is young the ears can be up or down during the same day even. When Rico was a puppy his would be floppy when he was sleepy or very relaxed. I have noticed this with other chi-s as well. Feed her often but try not to go overboard intoducing new foods to a pup that has just been weaned. The sugar in the water should be to treat hypo-glycemia-low blood sugar--if she is risk or has not been eatin well. The goal is to help her to eat verus give her the sugar. If you are worried about ti some people keep corn syrup or honey in the house to rub on the gums of pups with this problem if there is no Nutra CAL puppy. You can probably ship it from UK. Things will be fine, try to relax and enjoy your puppy !!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, Rubia. I think her ears haven't ever been up because the breeder told us it was normal and to expect them to be up by 12-15 weeks. She's had other puppies from the same parents and I guess it was the same for them and all of their ears are up to this day. The parents also have erect ears. I have some things for her that are supposedly good in helping build up and strengthen the cartilage and ear muscle like powdered gelatin, yogurt for calcium, and bones/bully sticks to chew on, so hopefully those will give her a boost if she needs it.

There was no Nutrical here (not surprised) so I will just do the sugar in the water and honey on the gums if I have to, but hopefully it won't be necessary. I'm going to be feeding her Acana kibble and also a little bit of raw chicken wing a few times a week.

I am starting to relax now and am just getting really excited.  I'm bummed that I have to wait all the way until Monday to go get her, though! The trains and busses don't run as often on the weekends so we can't get any that we can make in time that aren't really, really expensive. Guess I just have to be a little more patient. I've waited over two months, so I think one more weekend won't hurt. 

Also, I thought this was cute but a little sad. The breeder told us that Emma's (as she is called right now) favorite brother, Jack, was sold yesterday and poor Emma is bummed out because he was the one she always played with. Now she's trying to play with her other brother, Hugo, but he's not as fun as Jack was, lol. It sounds like she has a very playful spirit, so that's good!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you know what she weighs?

Hopefully since she is 10 weeks she will not be super tiny and require the honey.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Omg I was checking all day if u had got her yet Hahahaha darn gotta wait til Monday!! Come on Monday come faster!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't have to give any of mine honey or nutrical or sugar in the water. Beau was the ony one that had a seizure but he was eating very poorly took a long time for him to wean he would only eat raw chicken for the longest time lol he's tiny though almost a year and a half and he's between 3-3.5lbs depending if he has a full tummy haven't had any issues he's very thin still not a great eater but no seizures. I think everything will be fine but it's good to be prepared especially on weekends and after hours lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm actually not aware of her exact weight yet, Karen. The breeder has just told us she is very small and is not going to be suitable for breeding, which we don't plan on doing anyways. I have dealt with very, very small puppies (under 1lb) before so I understand the risk of hypoglycemia if they don't eat frequently. I know the signs so I will make sure if it starts to show, she gets proper nutrition immediately. There is something kind of similar to Nutrical at the local pet supplies shop. It's an oil I guess for young puppies and pregnant mothers. High in calories and nutrients. It's a whopping $50 though (damn you, Sweden!) so I'm not going to buy it unless I can't get her to eat properly within the first couple days that she's here. But I think all will go well. I'm not a total newbie in this situation. 

And great news! Apparently her ears have stood up!  She's even the first one out of the litter to have them stand. All this worrying for nothing. I am such a worry-wort. I guess I'll just have to use the breathe right strips I bought on my bf when he's snoring! Lmao.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I am also home all day, so I will be watching her like a hawk. I'll notice if anything is wrong immediately. And I'll be able to monitor her food intake very closely, especially since I'm the one who will be feeding her, and everything else, lol. My boyfriend is really like a student looking on when it comes to raising a puppy. But it's cute. I'm glad I get to share the experience of his first dog with him. He wants a kitten because he loves cats, so that will be our next pet.


----------



## Chilli's mama (May 4, 2012)

At 4 months old my chili's ears were still floppy, the vet told me to be patient and they will eventually stand up. Not long after they did stand iup by themselves with out me trying to keep them up. He told me because he has large ears it may take a while.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't wait for you to get her! I know the wait to get both of my puppies was agonizing. I set up and reorganized their stuff about a million times.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I know. I'm dying. I haven't been able to sleep at all since we put the deposit down. I've had to go out and buy some valerian root to start taking to ease my nerves. I'm too hyped up and anxious about getting her that I'm completely restless. Right now to pass the time I'm just browsing online shops looking at dressy collars, harnesses, toys, and fun things to order for her. Although I think this may be making me even MORE excited, haha. 

You guys better by ready for toooons of pictures starting Monday!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

My boyfriend and I have come to an agreement on a name for her as well, finally. I mentioned it and he was like "Yes, I love it!" Then he gave me a high-five, LOL. It was the first name he actually said he loved. It's nothing that has been listed yet, so it will be a surprise for everyone. 

I'm going to have to request a name change for my account, though!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> My boyfriend and I have come to an agreement on a name for her as well, finally. I mentioned it and he was like "Yes, I love it!" Then he gave me a high-five, LOL. It was the first name he actually said he loved. It's nothing that has been listed yet, so it will be a surprise for everyone.
> 
> I'm going to have to request a name change for my account, though!


TORTURE! That's so mean! :banghead:
Hahahaha


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Hints please? Food related? Flower related?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hehehe. 

I just ordered $35 in toys and a pretty Puppia step in harness for her! Hopefully they will arrive by the end of next week or the beginning of the week after. So excited to get her!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay, I will give you ONE hint.

The name rhymes very closely with the name she currently has from the breeder (Emma).

I will say no more now!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I think it is Gemma.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Maaaaybe. :nwinkwink:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

A few here suggested the name when I was deciding for Eden. That is why I guessed it.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I think it is Gemma.


Oh, I like that name! :toothy8:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL, dangit! Fine, it is Gemma! It's always been one of my favorite girl names. I think it suits her well. It's sweet sounding. She'll be my precious, little Gem.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Never heard that name before


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Really, Mary? It's pronounced "jem-mah."


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Nope, never heard it. It's pretty though  I like it!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> I'm actually not aware of her exact weight yet, Karen. The breeder has just told us she is very small and is not going to be suitable for breeding, which we don't plan on doing anyways. I have dealt with very, very small puppies (under 1lb) before so I understand the risk of hypoglycemia if they don't eat frequently. I know the signs so I will make sure if it starts to show, she gets proper nutrition immediately. There is something kind of similar to Nutrical at the local pet supplies shop. It's an oil I guess for young puppies and pregnant mothers. High in calories and nutrients. It's a whopping $50 though (damn you, Sweden!) so I'm not going to buy it unless I can't get her to eat properly within the first couple days that she's here. But I think all will go well. I'm not a total newbie in this situation.
> 
> And great news! Apparently her ears have stood up!  She's even the first one out of the litter to have them stand. All this worrying for nothing. I am such a worry-wort. I guess I'll just have to use the breathe right strips I bought on my bf when he's snoring! Lmao.


that is funny about the breath right strips--- I looked at puppies for 18 months. when I went to the breeder to collect Rico (who I did not name yet) I had a crate, a basket thing like a moses basket for puppies, a bed and a purse sort of carrier---she undoubtedly thought I was a bit extreme. I asked what she thought would be best for the ride home--she said that depends on if crying bothers you or not . She suggested letting him sit on my lap. And here I was so prepared


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol, that sounds like me, Rubia. I always tend to way over-do it when it comes to preparation for things. I'll be letting Gemma sit in my lap on the way home, unless she wants to stay in her carrier.


----------

